# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  PLC-HMI - Biến tần LS 0.8kw

## ngocanhld2802

Em cần tiền nên bán vài thứ
 1. Bién tần LS 0.8 KW, hàng còn 98%, bảo đảm chạy ngon lành. đẹp như mói Giá : 850k



 2. Màn hình HMI và PLC LS : Giá 12 triệu/ Bộ . Hàng mới 99%. Bảo đảm chạy và cài đặt ngon lành. Đã tets

----------


## huyquynhbk

cục biến áp xuyến kia thông số thế nào ah?có bán k bác Ngocanhld2802 ơi?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

1. cục biến áp cách ly điện Vào 220 or 380 ra 1000v. Nặng 75kg công suất 7kw. giá 5tr. Chưa ship
2. Cục biến áp xuyến : vào 220..ra 350, 420,440, 480, 500v. Giá 4r. Nặng lắm. Em chưa cân. Công suất khoảng 3,5kw

----------


## Tuấn

Má ui, 12 cái modul đi kèm, ước gì mình biết dùng con này  :Frown:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Má ui, 12 cái modul đi kèm, ước gì mình biết dùng con này


 Cũng lập trình gần giống siemens bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Em cần tiền nên bán vài thứ
>  1. Bién tần LS 0.8 KW, hàng còn 98%, bảo đảm chạy ngon lành. đẹp như mói Giá : 850k


Nếu là loại 1 pha 220v thì mua 02 cái nhé bác.
Bác cho thông tin tài khoản chuyển tiền , có VCB thì tốt

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nếu là loại 1 pha 220v thì mua 02 cái nhé bác.
> Bác cho thông tin tài khoản chuyển tiền , có VCB thì tốt


Số đuôi 2 là 220VAC đó bác

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Nếu là loại 1 pha 220v thì mua 02 cái nhé bác.
> Bác cho thông tin tài khoản chuyển tiền , có VCB thì tốt


 Dùng điện 1 pha 220v bác ah. Bác nhắn tin cho em theo chữ ký bên dưới, để em nhắn stk cho bác . Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

Điện 1 pha luôn , bác Ngọc Anh bán cho tui 2 con biến tần nha , nhờ bác set giúp 200V , 80Hz về gắn vào mấy con máy mài cho công việc của gia đình , nhắn giúp số TK luôn nhé ( ngu phần điện tử lắm nhờ bác giúp nhá ).

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Tuanlm

Bác có bán riêng cái HMI ko? nếu có inbox dùm cái giá nhé

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Điện 1 pha luôn , bác Ngọc Anh bán cho tui 2 con biến tần nha , nhờ bác set giúp 200V , 80Hz về gắn vào mấy con máy mài cho công việc của gia đình , nhắn giúp số TK luôn nhé ( ngu phần điện tử lắm nhờ bác giúp nhá ).


 vâng, cảm ơn bác. Để em nhắn stk vào máy bác

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Bác có bán riêng cái HMI ko? nếu có inbox dùm cái giá nhé


 Em đã inbox rồi ạ. Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Điện 1 pha luôn , bác Ngọc Anh bán cho tui 2 con biến tần nha , nhờ bác set giúp 200V , 80Hz về gắn vào mấy con máy mài cho công việc của gia đình , nhắn giúp số TK luôn nhé ( ngu phần điện tử lắm nhờ bác giúp nhá ).


 Sao bác Nam CNC lại có con động cơ chạy tần số 80Hz nhỉ ?!, Em chưa thấy chủng loại này bao giờ, bác có thể up cái hình cho anh em mở rộng tầm mắt không !?
 Còn biến tần set cố định 200v 80Hz thì không thành vấn đề, đoạn từ 3:00 của video sau chứng minh được điều bác cần.

----------


## Nam CNC

trời em có nói là spindle đâu , mấy con máy mài 3000rpm đó mà , muốn chỉnh lên 80Hz để xài mấy cục đá mài nhỏ hơn nên cho nó tăng tốc 4000rpm thôi , còn bình thường cứ 50Hz chạy 2/3 công suất là ok , mấy con động cơ đó là 1Hp , 3 pha 200V , 50-60Hz 2nd japan thôi, em DIY lại thành máy mài ngành giày dép nhà em.


À cho em hỏi em sẽ chuyển khoản 1700K , vậy còn tiền ship em trả cho bên vận chuyển phải không ? chưa thấy tính tiền ship vào nên em hơi thắc mắc... mà tài khoản chuyển vào là tài khoản vợ em nha.

----------


## Ninh Tran

> trời em có nói là spindle đâu , mấy con máy mài 3000rpm đó mà , muốn chỉnh lên 80Hz để xài mấy cục đá mài nhỏ hơn nên cho nó tăng tốc 4000rpm thôi , còn bình thường cứ 50Hz chạy 2/3 công suất là ok , mấy con động cơ đó là 1Hp , 3 pha 200V , 50-60Hz 2nd japan thôi, em DIY lại thành máy mài ngành giày dép nhà em.
> 
> 
> À cho em hỏi em sẽ chuyển khoản 1700K , vậy còn tiền ship em trả cho bên vận chuyển phải không ? chưa thấy tính tiền ship vào nên em hơi thắc mắc... mà tài khoản chuyển vào là tài khoản vợ em nha.


động cơ thường nó chạy ở 50-60hz mà mình đặt 80Hz liệu có sao không nhỉ.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em cũng nghĩ là nó ...tèo khi chạy 80Hz, vì vậy đề nghị bác Nam CNC bỏ ý tưởng đó đi cho nó lành!

----------


## Ninh Tran

> Em cũng nghĩ là nó ...tèo khi chạy 80Hz, vì vậy đề nghị bác Nam CNC bỏ ý tưởng đó đi cho nó lành!


không nó không tèo ngay đâu, sợ về lâu về dài thôi. tần số cao có ảnh hưởng tới lớp vỏ cách điện của dây quấn thì phải.
hoặc những động cơ chạy ở Hz cao. như mấy em Spindle có đề ngoài vỏ là 200Hz 400Hz đó

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## Nam CNC

không sao hết các bác đừng lo , bác KhoaC3 toàn cho cái con động cơ bơm nước chạy 50-60 hz làm động cơ kéo spindle chạy 120Hz hoài mà chẳng tèo nỗi , bây giờ nó về tay cha Occutit cũng chạy thế mà cũng tèo em luôn , các bác đừng lo chi tội , em nghĩ đưa lên tần số cao chỉ mỗi tội yếu torque , cao đến mức nào đó thì nó không đáp ứng được việc đảo cực nên nó hết quay  , giống như các bác set biến tần với thời gian tăng tốc quá nhanh nó ì ra như vậy đó .

ở cửa hàng trong đây , mấy cha làm nữ trang mua mấy em vexta 90W chạy 50-60 hz 3000rpm , kéo qua biến tần chạy 10000rpm làm máy đánh bóng hoài à , việc nó cháy hay lớp cách điện của dây đồng có vấn đề với tần số cao em sẽ đi hỏi xem có trường hợp nào chưa rồi em phản hồi , nói thiệt em ngu cái điện tử , chỉ được cái nghe người khác nói với thấy sao nói vậy , có gì sai các bác nói lại giúp em cho em biết thêm.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Ái chà , để em thử vào con quạt gió của em xem sao, nó tèo em... bắt đền bác Nam CNC đấy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nam CNC

em chuyển tiền rồi đó , cứ thử đại đi bác Ngọc Anh , đôi lúc làm liều phát hiện ra mấy cha japan làm ra sản phẩm tốt ghê vậy đó.

----------


## Ninh Tran

chạy mà. an tâm đê. không cháy ngay được đâu. bác cứ vô tư đi.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Một số bác yêu cầu gửi các bác tài liệu biến tần , các bác tải về theo đường link sau :
 1. English
https://www.fshare.vn/file/4Y5J3GSATY3A
2. Hàn quốc
https://www.fshare.vn/file/52LKOJDXCJHI
3. Việt Nam
http://www.fshare.vn/file/JR1H3Q6D44W2

 Cảm ơn các bác đã tin dùng!

----------


## Ninh Tran

hiz chán ghê. đến lúc có tiền muốn lấy một đôi biến tần mà bác hết hàng mất rồi. có để em một đôi nha.  :Big Grin:

----------

zentic

----------


## phuongpham1190

con ls này chạy cho động cơ 1 pha 110v 60hz đc không bác

----------


## Takami

> Bác có bán riêng cái HMI ko? nếu có inbox dùm cái giá nhé


Mình đang có con HMI LS XP50, bác có xài không?

----------


## Tuanlm

> Mình đang có con HMI LS XP50, bác có xài không?


Thanks bác, mình thích HMI nên sưu tầm chứ ko có dự án gì cụ thể. Nếu bác có giá tốt thì inbox cho mình thử xem.  :Smile:

----------


## phuongpham1190

Cho em cái giá hmi vs nhé

----------

